# Might go Union.



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a local IBEW 613 sign up here going on next week. What can a state licensed contractor with 2 years apprentice school and 15 years in all phases of work expect? Could I get hired on directly as a JW? All comments welcome and many thanks in advance!


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

BuzzKill said:


> There's a local IBEW 613 sign up here going on next week. What can a state licensed contractor with 2 years apprentice school and 15 years in all phases of work expect? Could I get hired on directly as a JW? All comments welcome and many thanks in advance!


I am sure that if you have the qualifications you state and passed the locals exam then lu #613 will have no problem taking you into their membership. The leadership in this local are fair and will back you if you back OUR IBEW.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

the union has changed my life. enough said. everything is what you make of it. show them what you got.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

I hope you walk on as a JM.

I think you will be surprised at the misconceptions you may have had about Unions, especially how 99.9% are just normal guys making a living.

I know you will be surprised by the amount you will make next year.:thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Georgia is a hard state to be union in...but your best bet is to talk to 613 and see what they have to say. I would think they would be happy to have you.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> There's a local IBEW 613 sign up here going on next week. What can a state licensed contractor with 2 years apprentice school and 15 years in all phases of work expect? Could I get hired on directly as a JW? All comments welcome and many thanks in advance!


As long as the hall doesn't look like this.....whats the worst that could happen? (your name isn't _Hansel_ is it?) 


View attachment 31100


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Buzz, are they signing up new apprentices and or organizing in JM to?
If they are accepting JM through organizing they may require you to take written and hands on test. Make a call to the organizer or BM and start asking questions. Currently LU 613 has 430 JM on book I, scale is $29.00ph, 10% annuity 2% work assessment. You may want to talk to them about continuing a one man shop status as well.


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> There's a local IBEW 613 sign up here going on next week. What can a state licensed contractor with 2 years apprentice school and 15 years in all phases of work expect? Could I get hired on directly as a JW? All comments welcome and many thanks in advance!


Buzz I'm a 613 member. There funny how they do things up there. They get on a kick were they will take everyone in. Next time they will say ok still need you to do a year of training. Right now there is a lot of work coming up and there going to need more hands. Try it out. Can't hurt anything.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

BuzzKill said:


> There's a local IBEW 613 sign up here going on next week. What can a state licensed contractor with 2 years apprentice school and 15 years in all phases of work expect? Could I get hired on directly as a JW? All comments welcome and many thanks in advance!


The Brothers that run this local are very understanding to those who wish to be a part of OUR IBEW, some of the best I have ever met running a local.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Do you know how many men are in the local? 406 on book 1 seems high.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

It's 406

106 are douchebags

100 are working maintenance or another line of work

100 are retired or semi-retired

and the last 100 are out on some extended medical thing


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Do you know how many men are in the local? 406 on book 1 seems high.


3000-4000 last I heard


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Brother Noah said:


> 3000-4000 last I heard


Oh good. Sign sign away buzzkill.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Just think Gus, you get the job, you may well work on both the Braves and Falcons stadium!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

So question for the union JW guys: how's that JW test you have to take?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> So question for the union JW guys: how's that JW test you have to take?


I was on the examining board in our local for a few years.
We had a code test.
A motor control, three wire stop start. I had to show most of the guys the inside cover of the enclosure and point to the wiring diagram.
Pipe bending which would be a 90' 3 point saddle, four point saddle and a box offset, all one piece of pipe.
Also, make up a delta / wye transformer.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> There's a local IBEW 613 sign up here going on next week. What can a state licensed contractor with 2 years apprentice school and 15 years in all phases of work expect? Could I get hired on directly as a JW? All comments welcome and many thanks in advance!


I'd say to take all of your credentials with you and sign up. If that does not work then hire two more people and go to them and sign as a Union contractor. I wish you luck either way.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

We got guys now who are JW's and speak hardly any english and never touched a stick of conduit until they hit the job. They were russian resi ropers who the local took onboard as JW's because the examiners were too tarded and lazy.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

One more question for the union guys: On average, over your career in the union, how many months a year have you worked?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> One more question for the union guys: On average, over your career in the union, how many months a year have you worked?


When I worked in the local 12 months, my employees work 40+ hours a week (and the plus has been steady for 29 years), and work 12 months a year.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BuzzKill said:


> One more question for the union guys: On average, over your career in the union, how many months a year have you worked?


With the exception of the last few years - 10 months a year. I did just sit through a 22 month and an 10 month layoff so my average is right around 9 months a year over thirty years. Those long layoffs did mean I missed three years of pension...


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

eejack said:


> With the exception of the last few years - 10 months a year. I did just sit through a 22 month and an 10 month layoff so my average is right around 9 months a year over thirty years. Those long layoffs did mean I missed three years of pension...


Our plan allows you to fill in those bad years.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Loose Neutral said:


> Our plan allows you to fill in those bad years.


Same with ours, but you need over 1650 hours in a year before you can start filling in the blanks. The economy hasn't been that good in a while, but things are looking up.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

eejack said:


> Same with ours, but you need over 1650 hours in a year before you can start filling in the blanks. The economy hasn't been that good in a while, but things are looking up.


Ours takes the years your available for credit then totals all hours, then divides by hours needed for credits. Basically from mid 90's to 09 it was unlimited OT. Those years will help.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't let them talk you into the CE/CW program.

JIW or bust.


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

Joined this week


----------

